# Rumor-ish: Kobe to the Knicks



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The most recent Lakers rumors indicate that Kobe could get traded, although it seems to be speculation.
> 
> ESPN’s Chad Ford says that Lakers general manager and other team executives could follow the Philadelpha 76ers “and let his team slide into oblivion this season.”
> 
> ...


So whatcha think? Any truth to either side even remotely considering something like this or COMPLETELY baseless...Im not saying it has to happen, is there just some truth to this?...as in even one phone call being made.


Is Kobe gonna just let the last few years waste away with this team? I sorta think he would go insane if he kept losing like this (as in bad seasons, not never win, lol). He's been rash before and demanded a trade. What if he tried to bow out gracefully and tell Laker fans to empathize with his basketball career situation....("Ill always be a Laker in my heart but I need this yada yada yada")

Just seems hard to think Kobe would take fading away like this

Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

I obviously hate this, but staying objective it would be a very nice trade for both teams.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Knicks can't trade a pick outright again until 2018 because Denver has swap rights in 2016 and then Toronto gets whatever pick the Knicks are left over with as a result of the Melo and Bargs trades. LA would either have to settle for the 2018 first-rounder or the Knicks would have to send one of THJ/Shumpert for a late first somewhere (possibly to Boston, who has the Clippers' pick, or OKC, who's just dying for any sort of depth right now) to free up their own first-rounder this year. Then again, if I'm LA I might just prefer the Knicks' picks in 2015 and 2018 to Shumpert and THJ.

Regardless, the Knicks very well might be the _only_ realistic trade destination for Kobe because not too many teams have the right combination of contracts and outright need.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> the Knicks very well might be the _only_ realistic trade destination for Kobe because not too many teams have the right combination of contracts and outright need.


And that's the reason it makes some sense.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> And that's the reason it makes some sense.


Plus, I mean, it'd probably keep Carmelo happy and put the Knicks in position to grab one of the last playoff spots in the East. Especially if they grab a semi-competent big man somewhere along the line. It's really a question of whether the Lakers want to blow open their cap space a year early and pick up a draft pick or two along the way over keeping Kobe so the fans can watch him go out gunning (make no mistake, if the Lakers trade Kobe for that package there's basically no reason to pay what those tickets cost this year). The financial loss of trading away their only draw may make this a non-starter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's going nowhere. Stupid to even discuss.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Kobe's going nowhere. Stupid to even discuss.


Probably. Julius Randle's more likely to be moved than Kobe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Kobe's going nowhere. Stupid to even discuss.


OOO...sounds like a tugged on some Kobe loving heart strings....and no its not stupid to at least discuss. GM's dont have the "stupid to even discuss" mentality or they would be out of a job.

You're right that Kobe is PROBABLY going nowhere but I do think there is a slim chance something along these lines could happen.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bogg said:


> Probably. Julius Randle's more likely to be moved than Kobe.


Lakers arent winning another 'ship with Kobe. It would be absoulutly foolish to move Randle in trying to get an instant championship contender around Kobe. Hell, the players arent even available anymore. Durant in 2016 or nothing in terms of available elite talent.



I personally would be perfectly fine with Kobe leaving for greener pastures. It would help out the Lakers immensely. On a game to game basis Kobe is great but in the Lakers bigger picture all he is is a hindrance to any of their future plans. Harsh but true.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

DaRizzle said:


> Lakers arent winning another 'ship with Kobe. It would be absoulutly foolish to move Randle in trying to get an instant championship contender around Kobe. Hell, the players arent even available anymore. Durant in 2016 or nothing in terms of available elite talent.


I don't know, if you can get a guy in his prime that's already at a high level it wouldn't be the craziest thing in the world. I'll leave Rondo out of this conversation to avoid the risk of being accused of being a homer, but I mean, Al Horford's good enough that you might take the sure thing there instead of wagering that Randle learns to play defense, right? If the Lakers were able to do something like turn one of Lin or Hill, Nash, Randle, and the Houston pick into Horford and Nik Pekovic, that wouldn't be crazy, would it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It absolutely makes sense, but I don't think it happens. I think that playing his entire career for one team means a hell of a lot to Kobe and the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thon Maker is the only reason I'd want this to happen.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It absolutely makes sense, but I don't think it happens. I think that playing his entire career for one team means a hell of a lot to Kobe and the Lakers.


Thats great and a valid point but Kobe has specifically said that he envisions himself playing past this current two year contract. As a Lakers fan do YOU (all of you) really want to wait out a 4+ year going away party for Kobe? Does KOBE want to deal with a 4+ year going away party?? Do the LAKERS want to wait all of that out??? Mitch said "This two year contract guarantees Kobe retires a Laker"...does that comment have a deeper meaning in the sense that the Lakers are done with Kobe in two years no matter if he wants to keep playing or not.

Can you imagine Kobe allowing himself to become second fiddle in the remote chance the Lakers actually do get Durant??? My vote is hell no.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats great and a valid point but Kobe has specifically said that he envisions himself playing past this current two year contract. As a Lakers fan do YOU (all of you) really want to wait out a 4+ year going away party for Kobe? Does KOBE want to deal with a 4+ year going away party?? Do the LAKERS want to wait all of that out??? Mitch said "This two year contract guarantees Kobe retires a Laker"...does that comment have a deeper meaning in the sense that the Lakers are done with Kobe in two years no matter if he wants to keep playing or not.
> 
> Can you imagine Kobe allowing himself to become second fiddle in the remote chance the Lakers actually do get Durant??? My vote is hell no.


If he does decide to play past the two years on his current contract and he proves capable of playing at a Kobe type level, then I have no problem bringing him back at a discounted price. Kobe knows that no one is going to pay him 20 million per at that stage of his career. If he's willing to pass the torch to Melo, I would think he's certainly willing to do the same for Durant. If we don't have a ready made team, and Kobe wants to go ring chasing after the contract is up then that's his choice. Don't think he wants that mark on his resume though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If he does decide to play past the two years on his current contract and* he proves capable of playing at a Kobe type level*, then I have no problem bringing him back at a discounted price. Kobe knows that no one is going to pay him 20 million per at that stage of his career. If he's willing to pass the torch to Melo, I would think he's certainly willing to do the same for Durant. If we don't have a ready made team, and Kobe wants to go ring chasing after the contract is up then that's his choice. Don't think he wants that mark on his resume though.


Honestly...if you took an above average SG and magically put him in the place of Kobe and he magically had the green light to do whatever he wants just like Kobe, and the team lets him go 1v5 that above average SG would have stats quite similar to modern Kobe.

Kobe wasnt *KOBE* even before these last two injuries

In regards to Melo & the Knicks, if that were to happen Kobe would view himself AT WORST as equals of Melo. That might be boarderline acceptable THIS YEAR but two years from now not so much.

I personally get the washed up Allen Iverson vibe from Kobe in the sense that it would be next to impossible for him to accept a reduced role. Thats probably unfair but judging from all the years of getting to know mindset thats what I feel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> OOO...sounds like a tugged on some Kobe loving heart strings....and no its not stupid to at least discuss. GM's dont have the "stupid to even discuss" mentality or they would be out of a job.
> 
> You're right that Kobe is PROBABLY going nowhere but I do think there is a slim chance something along these lines could happen.


Has nothing to do with that. Kobe still has a no-trade clause and he's going nowhere. He's said it multiple times and he said it again yesterday. Said something along the lines of you can't just enjoy the good times and then run from the bad. It's stupid to discuss because it's never going to happen. GM's can discuss it all they want, but they'll just be running in circles. Kobe's legacy means a lot to him - him leaving LA now would tarnish it not only in the fans' eyes, but in his own eyes. Kobe FOR SURE is going nowhere.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I guess this is fun to discuss, like if you'd want to bang Jeanie Buss or Kobe's wife more.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jeanie. 

I'm a Laker fan more than a Kobe fan.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jeanie every damn day


> "I hear the chatter of Kobe should ask out and he should go and play for a contender in this latter stage of his career," Bryant told Yahoo Sports. "But that's not what I do. I'm extremely loyal to the Lakers.
> 
> "I believe in fighting through the tough times as well as enjoying the good times. It's my responsibility to get us to be the best that we can be. It's important that we approach that on a day-to-day basis."


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/kobe-bryant--i-don-t-even-think-about-leaving-the-lakers-022609397.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Has nothing to do with that. Kobe still has a no-trade clause and he's going nowhere. He's said it multiple times and he said it again yesterday. Said something along the lines of you can't just enjoy the good times and then run from the bad. It's stupid to discuss because it's never going to happen. GM's can discuss it all they want, but they'll just be running in circles. Kobe's legacy means a lot to him - him leaving LA now would tarnish it not only in the fans' eyes, but in his own eyes. Kobe FOR SURE is going nowhere.


What he says in public vs what he wants and says to mgmt can easily be two different things. Yes Im aware of his no trade clause which really has nothing to do to with this particular scenario because it assumes Kobe WANTS to go.

Say Kobe, the Lakers, and Knicks all want to do it but want to avoid tarnishing reputations/brands. The Lakers would have to take the brunt of the "its your fault this happened"...make it seem the Lakers are forcing Kobe's hand to leave so they can start fresh and he is only obliging to their request as a loyal soldier would do. Kobe then leaves on good terms with Lakers fans and could become a God in New York if they somehow win a 'ship. Lakers, while Jimmy will look like an asshole (again) will at least have a fresh start with lots of options...

...or both teams can just chill in mediocrity/crappiness for the next 2+ years


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kobe wouldn't want to be seen as asking out because of the impact on his image - that said if he thought a move to the Knicks afforded him a shot at another title he'd be a fool not to waive the clause - in reality such a move doesn't afford him a shot at another title though so this is a bunch of no never mind


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> Kobe wouldn't want to be seen as asking out because of the impact on his image - that said if he thought a move to the Knicks afforded him a shot at another title he'd be a fool not to waive the clause - in reality such a move doesn't afford him a shot at another title though so this is a bunch of no never mind


Its a hell of a lot closer than the Lakers are. I would think they would be able to add some quality role players next year. They are under the cap by quite a bit at the moment for next year
http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The only reason the Knicks have some semblance of a hope is that they are in the East and Melo still has a few prime years left.

After that you are hard pressed to figure out any three genius moves that give them a chance at a title. Maybe if KD signs there for the minimum in a couple of years. That could happen I guess.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I had a trade proposal to send Kobe to Knicks one month ago.

United Phil and Kobe.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe's going nowhere. Stupid to even discuss.


Yeah - I can't see why he would leave his legacy at the Lakers to join a 7 or 8 seed in the East. It makes no sense.

If Kobe still thinks he is an outside chance at Kareem's record then the Lakers are a great situation for him too. 25 shots a night without being questioned.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Its a hell of a lot closer than the Lakers are. I would think they would be able to add some quality role players next year. They are under the cap by quite a bit at the moment for next year
> http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm


that cap space they anticipate next summer (largely Amare and Barnagni coming off the books) would be filled back up by Kobe's 25m - they'd have to trade Amare's expiring to us - as of right now they have 40m on the books if all options are exercised which + Kobe's contract puts them right at the current cap

not to mention we wouldn't just trade Kobe for expirings, they'd have to trade back assets to sweeten the pot, likely Tim Hardaway jr + ??? - which means they'd be giving up any youth they have and they don't have any picks to speak of in the near future which further hamstrings them

I don't see how this works for anyone


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Honestly I don't think the Knicks really improve with the trade. The Knicks need better bigs and guys that can shoot and defend, not another scorer that excels in one on one situations.

For the Lakers they don't really need any of the Knicks players. Shumpert is what, 25 years old? He's not going to be much better than what he is now. The Lakers already have underachievers like Xavier Henry and Wesley Johnson on the roster. If they are trying to tank the season I think they are already doing a fine job even with Kobe on board.

As for Kobe I don't see why he wants to involve himself in this type of nonsense. If he's leaving LA he's going to a contender. He's not going to a team that hasn't been good for more than a decade.


----------

